# uvc & webcamd



## yoe (Jun 25, 2019)

i have PK-910H. 
FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p5 GENERIC  i386
webcamd -B -d ugen3.3 -i 0 -v 0
webcamd: webcamd: illegal user name
kldload: can't load cuse4bsd: module already loaded or in kernel


----------



## ronaldlees (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi yoe, it sounds like you haven't added yourself to the webcamd group.  Try:

`pw groupmod webcamd -m yoe`

BTW, welcome to the forum and congrats on your first post!

  - Ron


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 26, 2019)

Instead of running webcamd with the -B flag (background) Try without that command to see exactly what is going on.
When you run it in the background you lose verbosity. Use your virtual terminals(Ctlt-Alt-F2,Ctl-Alt-F3 ect.) to fire up `pwcview`

There is also this:
`chmod 666 /dev/video`




__





						How to install webcamd in FreeBSD 8.0 or later
					






					www.rockafunk.org


----------



## yoe (Jun 26, 2019)

sudo kldload cuse4bsd
kldload: can't load cuse4bsd: module already loaded or in kernel

but kldstat don't show cuse4bsd module. and also :
webcamd -d ugen3.2 -i 0 -v 0
webcamd: webcamd: illegal user name

also :
root@suzi:/usr/home/u4 # webcamd -B -d ugen3.2 -i 0 -v 0
webcamd: webcamd: illegal user name


----------



## yoe (Jun 26, 2019)

<Ivan_83wr> pwd_mkdb -p /etc/master.passwd


----------

